# What scale do you build in?



## brucejscott (Jun 5, 2011)

This may be the wrong place to post this and maybe it should be a poll, I don't know, but what is the scale you primarily build in? I build in 1/48th with few exceptions. It is large enough for my old eyes to see yet small enough to allow for storage of finished planes. Just curious as to what everybody else builds and why. Thanks.


----------



## imalko (Jun 5, 2011)

I build exclusively in 1/72nd scale (have one 1/48th kit, but haven't started working on that one yet), because of storage space issues. And I'm still young enough to see and work with models in this scale.  
No, I don't have that many build models, it's just that I don't have much space to spare to display them.


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't built in over ten years. Hopin' in the next year. I have about 15 1/32 in different stages. About two dozen in 1/48 . They are about 20 to 25 years old. Two or three 1/32 from the late 60's. Have at least 100 cars still in box. Like to sell most of the cars for some of those new sweet 1/32 birds I've seen. You guys here make some beautiful kits , my fav place to go to look in awe.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2011)

Mainly 1/48th and some 1/32nd scale aircraft. Also a number of 1/35th tanks, figures etc.


----------



## treyzx10r (Jun 5, 2011)

1/48 Scale for aircraft and 1/12 for Motorcycles


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like to build 1/32, but due to cost/size etc I've been building a lot more 1/48 lately. Also a wider range in that scale.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm exclusively 1/48 right now.


----------



## Lift Pig (Jun 5, 2011)

Scale really depends on what you're wanting to build. 
1/48 scale offers a pretty good range of projects. Lots of aircraft and a fair smattering of armor and vehicles. That being said, larger aircraft offerings tend to be a little bit more sparse (though it's getting better as the scale becomes more popular). Also, they can be fairly expensive and once a bomber or transport is built, they're HUGE and storing them can be an issue.
1/72 scale offers a great range or aircraft and are well priced. Unfortunately some detail gets lost when things get that tiny.
1/32 are a blast to build and have great detail but they're spendy and big once finished.

I'd say, when the day is said and done you'll get the most bang for your buck out of 1/48.


----------



## LA2019 (Jun 7, 2011)

1/72 scale. I just like the smaller size and it's eaiser on the display shelf!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 11, 2011)

Mostly 1/48 aircraft, some 1/72 and i love 1/32 but they are expensive and take up a lot of space!


----------



## woljags (Jun 14, 2011)

only 1/72nd for me due to storage issues


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2011)

Echo Igor's (Imalko's) and Bob's (Woljag's) posts. 

With the exception of 5 1:48 fighters, and 4 1:35 military miniatures, my collection is mostly 1:72 RNZAF and Luftwaffe '39-'45 aircraft. 
My eyes are still good, love the scale, and don't have space for anything bigger anyway- actually some of my '72 kits won't fit in the flat either (C-130, P-3K, Bv 222, and Me 323).


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting. For some reason I had in my mind that the stereotype that most modellers in Europe built in 1/72. I don't know why I had that impression, but clearly it is wrong. Thank You.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jun 29, 2011)

started at 1/48, then 1/32, then 1/12, then 1/8, and now 1:5.4... good times.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2011)

Let me know when you get to 1:1 and I'll help you out!


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Let me know when you get to 1:1 and I'll help you out!


 
I second that motion.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Let me know when you get to 1:1 and I'll help you out!


 
ha! I wish 1:1 !

I'm content with something a little smaller for now 
pic below 73" wingspan work in progress.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 5, 2011)

P-40K-5 said:


> ha! I wish 1:1 !
> 
> I'm content with something a little smaller for now
> pic below 73" wingspan work in progress.



That one so big it gets it's own bed?


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 5, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> That one so big it gets it's own bed?


 
yeah.. the wifes not to happy about that lol. she's also not happy with the 12" man-doll either!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> That one so big it gets it's own bed?


----------



## SiCk TURBOz (Aug 1, 2011)

I prefer 1/72 good price, and good detail, Not too big, not too small!


----------

